# 1964 impala SS. Fair market value



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

I found a one owner 64 impala super sport. One owner car, just wondering what would be a Fair market value for this car in this economy.









Factory numbers Macthing 283.
Factory a/c
Power steering
power brakes
Tilt wheel
Vacumn ash tray

Absolutly zero rust on car...all weather stripping in great shape. door open and close great. One owner car who is in his 80s, first repaint since new. california car built in Lost angeles.


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

7-12K


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

TrueOGcadi said:


> I found a one owner 64 impala super sport. One owner car, just wondering what would be a Fair market value for this car in this economy.
> View attachment 373995
> Factory numbers Macthing 283.Factory a/cPower steeringpower brakesTilt wheelVacumn ash trayAbsolutly zero rust on car...all weather stripping in great shape. door open and close great. One owner car who is in his 80s, first repaint since new. california car built in Lost angeles.


around 12gs,


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.nadaguides.com/Classic-C...Super-Sport/2-Door-Hardtop-Sport-Coupe/Values


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

So what the other guys are saying around 12G's


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i think 12 is high...but with those options i would say closer to 10....i only say that because i find solid ss with no options around for 5-7k


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

7k - 10k my guess:rant:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

in SoCal easily 12k. anything below 10 is a steal for a car like that if it really has zero rust.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

westcoastlowrider said:


> in SoCal easily 12k. anything below 10 is a steal for a car like that if it really has zero rust.


no rust at all bro....the guy bought from patterson ca here in nor caland has been garaged since.


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

Send me the info. I'll talk him down for you.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

keneken said:


> Send me the info. I'll talk him down for you.


dawgi if i told you what im getting it for you would shit your pants!!!! just trying to estimate what i can make off of it lol


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

keneken said:


> Send me the info. I'll talk him down for you.


x35


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

TrueOGcadi said:


> dawgi if i told you what im getting it for you would shit your pants!!!! just trying to estimate what i can make off of it lol


Sell between 10-12. Pm me the price your getting it for, I have my diaper on.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

keneken said:


> Sell between 10-12. Pm me the price your getting it for, I have my diaper on.


haha PM sent homie


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

DONT TAKE A PENNY LESS THAN 12k


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

Id say round 8-10 grand but for LIL 5-6:scrutinize:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

westcoastlowrider said:


> DONT TAKE A PENNY LESS THAN 12k


thats around what i was going to ask for it, Factory ac and tilt wheel together is hard to find....the cars cool i might just keep it and build it up who knows:dunno:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you get it???


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Ragtop Ted said:


> Did you get it???


not yet still gotta put a lean on it to get the title staright....cant find the owner i think he may be dead....just gotta wait it out


----------

